# What wheels are these



## CableVR6 (Aug 31, 2010)

Saw these on FSAS07BOH's build thread and was wondering what the model name is. I know they are MOMO's just need a model name.


----------



## MarcoMk1Rabbit (Dec 20, 2009)

MOMO Ferrari Engineering


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my word! Can't even imagine what they would run. I would love to have something nicer than stock 'Twisters' but for now, I think I'll look at something a bit more tangible as a mod.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

SaberOne said:


> Oh my word! Can't even imagine what they would run. I would love to have something nicer than stock 'Twisters' but for now, I think I'll look at something a bit more tangible as a mod.


its not cost i dont think they have been made for over 15 years so finding ones would be the challenge


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never seen them run for much money - but its harder to find something you're looking for.


----------



## mark_mdz (Nov 17, 2004)

I actually have a set of these in 16x7.5 (maybe 16x8). 4x100. Set of 4 complete with center caps. Missing one bolt that holds the center cap on, but I'm working with a buddy to have one fabricated, otherwise, any allen or button head bolt will work (obviously with proper thread), just won't be identical. One is missing the ferrari bubble sticker, and all have very light curbing but are straight and can be run as is or can be professionally restored for a show car.

I came across this thread looking for some more info and if there's any market for these wheels. 

Apparently they are very hard to find, but aren't bringing in a ton of $$, although I have yet to find any used sets sold in the last couple years.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

mark_mdz said:


> I came across this thread looking for some more info and if there's any market for these wheels.
> 
> Apparently they are very hard to find, but aren't bringing in a ton of $$, although I have yet to find any used sets sold in the last couple years.


sounds to me like a sellers market


----------

